# Assignment: Afghanistan



## alphatrauma

If everything goes as planned, I will be deploying to Afghanistan within the next couple of weeks. Finally finished navigating the guantlet of endless paperwork/forms, after accepting a contract offer, and would like to know if anyone here is currently in country. I'll be in the southern region (FOB), but not sure which as of yet. I will be operating in a static non-combat assignment.


I've delved through numerous forum threads and blogs, and would like to pick the brain of someone (here) who is currently in the region. This is my fiirst international assignment, so any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Veneficus

h34r:

I can neither confirm nor deny any knowledge.


----------



## akflightmedic

Feel free to PM me with your questions.

I have been there almost 6 years...and am now a business owner there.

Sounds like you signed up with OHS and will be headed to LNK.


----------



## alphatrauma

Veneficus said:


> h34r:
> 
> I can neither confirm nor deny any knowledge.





akflightmedic said:


> Feel free to PM me with your questions.
> 
> I have been there almost 6 years...and am now a business owner there.
> 
> Sounds like you signed up with OHS and will be headed to LNK.



Thanks for the replies!

Give a couple of days to reorganize my thoughts... and I'll toss a few questions your way


----------



## RocketMedic

Don't trust the locals. Ever. EVER!

This was true for Iraq, I can't imagine it's different there.

Remember, many of the contractors are unarmed. USE SITUATIONAL AWARENESS, move in teams or at least don't go alone. You will be surprised at how quickly safe becomes unsafe.

If you end up on one of the awesome bases, you'll hear the sirens. Don't be the retard that runs 500m to a bunker when you could have proned out and not looked dumb.

Carry a good, weapon-useable knife if possible. A lot of the locals are scared enough of blades to not want to rape/rob/stab you if you have a way to defend yourself.

Be ready for some godforsaken heat. It's going to suck.


----------



## akflightmedic

And feel free to completely disregard the above post...


----------



## RocketMedic

And there goes akflightmedic proving he has very little idea of what he speaks about. Fobs can be dangerous. Don't trust the locals. Be polite, but never trust them.


----------



## akflightmedic

Rocketmedic40 said:


> This was true for Iraq, I can't imagine it's different there.



And which part of your post demonstrates knowledge of Afghanistan? Or are they gross assumptions made on your Iraq experiences?

AK not knowing what he has talked about....hmmm, I have spent close to the past 6 years in Afghanistan, been on many bases, FOBs and COBs (worse than a FOB). 

Maintaining situational awareness was about the only item of value in your post, carrying a knife is always a good idea too--however both of these things are good ideas no matter where you are...be it Kalamazoo, MI or Shindand, Afghanistan.

Regardless, my experience and knowledge of the region speaks for itself from those who know me and my past posts. I await your PM.


----------



## RocketMedic

Hadj is Hadj. Iraq and Afghanistan are different, yes, but they both suck. I don't know every detail of the (mostly useless) contract medical jobs, but I do know that you have no leg to stand on when discussing security and safety on a base.

If you really trust the locals, you're a fool.


----------



## akflightmedic

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Don't trust the locals. Ever. EVER!



I have several Afghani friends, the majority of the local national (LN) population is looking for all the same things we are...stability, income, and a better way of life for their families. I have had them bring me food from their houses and taken meals with them in my compound. Yes, I have gotten sick after doing this, but then again I have gotten sick in the Philippines, Dubai and America (arby's, McDs, Dominoes and some random salad bars and public buffets).



Rocketmedic40 said:


> This was true for Iraq, I can't imagine it's different there.



So this statement says to me--I have never been but it has to be exactly like Iraq. Yep, exactly the same way Chinese and Japanese are the same.



Rocketmedic40 said:


> Remember, many of the contractors are unarmed. USE SITUATIONAL AWARENESS, move in teams or at least don't go alone. You will be surprised at how quickly safe becomes unsafe.



Almost ALL contractors are unarmed (except for the security companies). There are very strict rules on who can and cannot have a weapon in Afghanistan, it is a huge drawn out process now-way more difficult than it was just a few short years ago.



Rocketmedic40 said:


> If you end up on one of the awesome bases, you'll hear the sirens. Don't be the retard that runs 500m to a bunker when you could have proned out and not looked dumb.



The rule is upon impact or hearing of the siren (if they have one) is everyone drops to the ground for 2 minutes. No one ever runs directly for a bunker, so do not worry about "looking the fool" because evidently coolness is of major concern when in a war zone.

Truth of the matter is a rocket comes with your name on it, a mortar comes to whom this may concern. Therefore once you hear the impact occur, if you are still alive, then the message was not for you. If you hear the siren you get down to avoid incoming or shrapnel after it impacts. 



Rocketmedic40 said:


> Carry a good, weapon-useable knife if possible. A lot of the locals are scared enough of blades to not want to rape/rob/stab you if you have a way to defend yourself.



Carry a knife for many reasons...none of which have ever been to threaten or intimidate LNs. I have yet to see any living everyday as a pirate...looking to rape, pillage and plunder. This is a very asinine statement and is collectively saying that all LNs want to rape, steal or stab you. This could apply anywhere...New York or downtown Houston.

LNs you will encounter on any military installation have already been screened to work on the base. Does this mean none of them are bad guys? Absolutely not...but this does mean a pre screen has occurred. If a 3 letter organization can get themselves blown up by a LN on a secret squirrel base, then you too can be harmed or killed...but again, this could be Anywhere, USA. 



Rocketmedic40 said:


> Be ready for some godforsaken heat. It's going to suck.



Right now it is cold! This is why cold weather survival is part of your deployment training. From Bagram north to Kabul and to the west it is SNOWING and it is cold!!!

I spent months at a FOB which no longer exists called Chagharan...I was at 9200 feet altitude. It was 50 below ZERO in the winter months.

The majority of Afghanistan is at altitude, it is a mountainous desert. If it is not snowing such as at Kandahar, then you will be in a brief yet chilling rainy season. Kandahar is at 3200 feet...I actually wear pants now as opposed to shorts (I am a Yeti and thrive in lower temps).

During the summer, yes it gets hot..it is a dry heat, think AZ not FL filled with humidity. Temps get NO WHERE near the temps in Iraq (yes I can reference IRQ cause I have been there done that). Kandahar again is one of the more hotter areas, temps hit a high of 120s...have been some short periods where it almost hit 130 but this was brief and not the norm.

For the most parts, it remains in the low 100s and is very tolerable. Drink plenty of water, stay hydrated, dress appropriately (like you would anywhere) and all is good.

I apologize that I do not know what I am talking about and have so very little experience to contribute anything of value to this conversation. Maybe someone who has never been there or only been there briefly can assist???


----------



## akflightmedic

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Hadj is Hadj. Iraq and Afghanistan are different, yes, but they both suck. I don't know every detail of the (mostly useless) contract medical jobs, but I do know that you have no leg to stand on when discussing security and safety on a base.



Wow, impressive! You know me well and know all I have done. Pretty damn good!

Thank you for admitting that you know nothing of the region and are giving baseless information.


----------



## Veneficus

akflightmedic said:


> Maybe someone who has never been there or only been there briefly can assist???



Perhaps I could just offer the new guy perspective?

I have only met one national, he seems as decent a person as I have ever met anywhere.

I am not a soldier, I do not want to be a soldier, and I do not dress up and pretend to be one. I don't even wear boots.

It is warmer here now than when I was at home. Some nights are colder than others, I have never needed a hat and I do not tolerate cold well.

I am not impressed by the idea a hadj is a hadj, that is an absolutely ignorant thing to say. 

I have lived with people from many nations, I have several friends from this region I have spent some of the toughest years of my life with and I would trust my life and the lives of my family to them without hesitation or doubt.

I work here with some of the finest people I have ever had the honor to know, only a minority of which are Americans.

I do not carry a knife, except in the DFAC, but it is plastic to cut the (let me be generous) beef...

Undoubtably I am on a cush base. I have felt more threatened in some of the neighborhoods I worked in in the US.

I was not prewarned about the rocket attacks, But I found out about it my first day. I have yet to even hear an impact, though there have been a few alarms. One I didn't even hear the alarm, only the all clear after words.

From my perspective, you are better off outside than in the buildings if a rocket does make it this far, there is no shortage of ditches and cover. The buildings, especially the DFACs are where I feel most threatened, because They are so tightly packed there is no way to have situational awareness more than a few feet.

Do not bring anything black. The dust here is relentless. (most of my worldly posessions are black, so it has been difficult for me)

My coat is too heavy, it is not cold enough here for it.

I have a family I expect to return to in good health, I do not take foolish gambles. I would like to stay longer, but responsibility prohibits it and I would come back here again.

I have not met  akflightmedic personally, but his word is good as gold. Listen to him.


----------



## RocketMedic

I think that you have been living on the sheltered bits. Once you start going out and seeing these people in their villages, living and working with them off the fob, you will see what I mean.


----------



## mycrofft

*Generic observation*

Imagine if say Belgian troops invaded or just drove into your home town and they stayed aloof, didn't speak English, maybe they got into a fight with some bikers or something.

What sort of people would approach them and get buddy-buddy, especially before they started offered real jobs? People looking for some sort of deal or advantage, maybe a way to emigrate. Over time and if the troops were not aggressive to everyone, more normal and stable relations would develop, and you would have to go to GI bars or black markets to meet the fixers and hustlers.

Would you want your sister (or bother) dating or marrying one? Would it depend on how they acted, or would it be generically bad? 

This isn't a "DESERT STORM II"-only issue, we have occupied or posted troops to territories over the decades (notably the Republic of the Phillipines, American Samoa, Panama, Johnson Islands, Okinawa, Japan, Federal Republic of Germany, Great Britain, Guamtanamo Bay, Republic of Vietnam) and sent civilian aid people to many many more. Even allowing for the "mirror effect-minus" ("like begets like" in how we are treated but any bad event repels all good actors, while good works draw opportunists*) and cultural differences, professionalism and collective cumulative common sense usually will overcome hurdles and let the mission get finished. If the mission isn't to fight, then you have to be a "not-fighter", but you always have to be alert for the folks who will take advantage of weakness or inattention. Anywhere.

Compare the results between occupying Japan, and occupying Iraq....

Afghanistan has a long history of being run by warlords (before during and after incursions by Alexander the Great, Arabic Muslims, the British Empire, Soviet Union, Taliban, and USA) and having to take stuff rather than make stuff because the monetary and logistic infrastructure is prostrate and kept there by tribalism, sectarianism and plain old corruption. 

*Not only outside US. During the 1960's Chicago's "Blackstone Rangers" were lauded and funded by the liberal elite for their motive role in uplifting south side ghetto youth, until it was proven that they were channeling the charity money into expanding their illegal activities and buying guns.


----------



## akflightmedic

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I think that you have been living on the sheltered bits. Once you start going out and seeing these people in their villages, living and working with them off the fob, you will see what I mean.



I did...for years. Yes I have been a Fobbit for the past 16 months or so...but that does not negate my past experiences of the several years prior doing exactly that.

Anyways, I am done explaining myself. As mentioned earlier, PM me with your questions and yes I will be offering a different perspective than "Holy War Redneck Bonanza".


----------



## Veneficus

akflightmedic said:


> and yes I will be offering a different perspective than "Holy War Redneck Bonanza".



Lol, that was perfect.


----------



## DPM

akflightmedic said:


> I have spent close to the past 6 years in Afghanistan, been on many bases, FOBs and COBs (worse than a FOB).



Are you sure? I only ever heard of one COB (Basra COB) and it was massive with  Pizza Hut, Subway, Wifi, IDF.... :angry:


----------



## akflightmedic

Basra was NOT a COB and again you are talking about Iraq and NOT Afghanistan.


----------



## Veneficus

akflightmedic said:


> Basra was NOT a COB and again you are talking about Iraq and NOT Afghanistan.



You are expecting accurate information from people who don't even know what country they are talking about?


----------



## DPM

Well they called it a COB when I was last there, and after several little stints in Afghan I didn't find any COBs. MOBs, FOBs and PBs, but no COBS. 

I'm not trying to get into a pissing contest about this mate, just saying that I didn't hear of one COB in RC South


----------



## tq1coleman

alphatrauma said:


> If everything goes as planned, I will be deploying to Afghanistan within the next couple of weeks. Finally finished navigating the guantlet of endless paperwork/forms, after accepting a contract offer, and would like to know if anyone here is currently in country. I'll be in the southern region (FOB), but not sure which as of yet. I will be operating in a static non-combat assignment.
> 
> 
> I've delved through numerous forum threads and blogs, and would like to pick the brain of someone (here) who is currently in the region. This is my fiirst international assignment, so any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.



First all I can say is wow to some of the previous posts. I have been to both Iraq and Afghanistan. I am currently in Afghanistan and it is cold at night...not too bad during the day. Be prepared to get sick, I never get sick in the states and I always get sicked when I am deployed no matter how much water I drink or how many times I wash my hands. 

There is also no such thing as a non-combat assignment in Afghanistan...whether you remain on a FOB or not, that is just the reality of the situation. I do not know what the statistics are but I would argue your chances of being hit with a rocket or mortar are up there with winning the lottery. I am not saying it doesn't happen and I am not saying it isn't a threat because the threat is there and people do get hurt and killed. In my experience more local nationals are injured/killed than Coalition Forces. This is also coming from the perspective of a military member. I can't speak for the day to day life of an EMT in Afghanistan. 

Also as far as names go for bases they are a dime a dozen (i.e. FB = Firebase, COP = Combat Outpost etc. etc.). They change all the time and can be attacked or overrun at anytime, some more susceptible than others. My advice to you is to link up with a military person and try to get as much information about where you are going as possible. I can tell you IEDs are worse in the South than anywhere else. And right now there is a lull in fighting which will pick up again when it warms up. Search Afghanistan fighting season in Goggle to get a better perspective. You can also take a look at the CIA World Factbook to get some info on country info, customs and courtesies.

I too was subject to looking cool and not taking cover when the sirens go off. But as I said people do get injured just as people also win the lottery so it is up to you whether you want to take that chance of not taking cover. And I remember reading something about going prone...that is definitely better than doing nothing at all. Listen for the instructions from the speaker, it will tell you when it is safe to move and what you should be doing. I could go on for days explaining what you should and shouldn't do but like I said, link up with someone that has some experience and ask questions.


----------



## DPM

We didn't get much accurate IDF in the south, and when it does happen counter-fire or aircraft usually put a stop to things quite quickly. 

IED's of all varieties and D&V will be more common. Any more info of where you're going? I'm sure you won't be acting independently or out on the ground, but being Familiar with the 9-line medevac request will probably come in useful. 

I'd be interested to here what you're actually getting up to. Nearly all of our casualties occurred in contact out on the ground and were dealt with by the guys on the ground and then evac'd. So unless a Sangar gets hit or you get some decent IDF I'd wager most of your time will be spent providing 'primary care' type stuff. 

Anyway, I'm sure you'll have a blast


----------



## alphatrauma

*Thanks a bunch*

Thanks for the wealth of information provided... even if it did come by way of heated debate.

For the record, I will not be in a combat role. I also have no illusions about the safety (or lack thereof) of the area in which I will be working. My main concerns were appropriate clothing (brand/type recommendations), how to take advantage of downtime, and possible networking with other Medics in the area.

As of now, I will probably be heading to Camp Leatherneck for some training, then assigned to a FOB as needed. I will update as I know more.

Cheers!


----------



## tq1coleman

alphatrauma said:


> Thanks for the wealth of information provided... even if it did come by way of heated debate.
> 
> For the record, I will not be in a combat role. I also have no illusions about the safety (or lack thereof) of the area in which I will be working. My main concerns were appropriate clothing (brand/type recommendations), how to take advantage of downtime, and possible networking with other Medics in the area.
> 
> As of now, I will probably be heading to Camp Leatherneck for some training, then assigned to a FOB as needed. I will update as I know more.
> 
> Cheers!



For downtime I would take online classes if you are working on a degree. You can never have enough education. My recommendation for a school that caters to deployed personnel is the American Public University System. They are broken down into two schools AMU and APU which are both open to the public despite their names. Their tuition is fair and their professors are pretty good...most make you actually earn your degree. Two specific degrees that fit the EMS career are the Emergency and Disaster Management and Fire Science Management degrees. I am 4 classes into the Master of Arts in Emergency and Disaster Management...so far so good.

Also I would bring a laptop, some places have WIFI. And bring a hard drive, if you have movies good, if not you can transfer some from another persons hard drive once you get out here. You can also get bootleg movies in the bazaars. If you are into video games, a PSP helps kill time.

As far as clothes go I would bring some sort of fleece coat/jacket. They are standard issue for military and keep you fairly warm walking to chow and such. If you can get your hands on a Gortex jacket that would serve as a decent outer garment for the cold as well as a rain coat should you need it. Mine is still hanging in my room but I have it if I need it. They are expensive so if you don't have one or can't acquire one they are not absolutely necessary. The Spring will bring warm weather which will turn all the snow/frozen ground to mush so I would bring an extra pair of tennis shoes and an extra pair or work boots. 

Bring a couple flashlights, one to keep in your room and one for your pocket. Most FOBs are just about completely dark so until you get used to your route you may need a light to walk around. It really depends on where you go, some have enough lighting where others I could not see my hand in front of my face. 

Lastly bring your favorite toiletries as they do not have much variety in the PX. I would bring enough for a couple months then have someone mail a pre-packaged box after you get to your final destination. 

I cannot think of anything else at the moment but I will post here again if I do.


----------



## DPM

Leatherneck is Massive, and with Bastion next door you wont be able to swing a cat without hitting a pizza hut! 

Helmand is the most dangerous part of the country, by a long shot. Over 50% of all casualties there are from IED's, so make sure you know what you're getting yourself in for. There's plenty to read up on if your interested (Kajaki, Sangin, Gereshk, plenty of exciting places!)

The locals speak Pashtun, and you'll probably deal with a fair few of them. The language is pretty basic so it's not hard to get to grips with. 

It gets cold and wet in the winter and freezing at night. One lad on my tour brought some welly boots with him, out PB got that muddy! A Softie / Snugpack / Northface type jacket is great at night. A goretex jacket as already said is a must. A warm hat, lots of socks and undies... T-shirts things like that. 

Summer will be read hot. 110+ in the shade. Most lads wore shorts constantly on their down time. T-shirts and socks etc again. Get some sandals you can run in, just in case. 

Get a look at the body armor that your guys are wearing, and get familiar with how to get it off then quickly. They're designed to be taken apart easily, but you don't want to be figuring out when you get your first casualty. 

Helmand province is the wild west, so be prepared to take casualties. If I think of anything else I'll let you know, I've spent a lot of time in that part of the world so PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## fortsmithman

I thought the people were called Pashtun and the language Pashto.  As well isn't Urdo also spoken in the area as well.


----------



## EMS123

*What to bring*



tq1coleman said:


> For downtime I would take online classes if you are working on a degree. You can never have enough education. My recommendation for a school that caters to deployed personnel is the American Public University System. They are broken down into two schools AMU and APU which are both open to the public despite their names. Their tuition is fair and their professors are pretty good...most make you actually earn your degree. Two specific degrees that fit the EMS career are the Emergency and Disaster Management and Fire Science Management degrees. I am 4 classes into the Master of Arts in Emergency and Disaster Management...so far so good.
> 
> Also I would bring a laptop, some places have WIFI. And bring a hard drive, if you have movies good, if not you can transfer some from another persons hard drive once you get out here. You can also get bootleg movies in the bazaars. If you are into video games, a PSP helps kill time.
> 
> As far as clothes go I would bring some sort of fleece coat/jacket. They are standard issue for military and keep you fairly warm walking to chow and such. If you can get your hands on a Gortex jacket that would serve as a decent outer garment for the cold as well as a rain coat should you need it. Mine is still hanging in my room but I have it if I need it. They are expensive so if you don't have one or can't acquire one they are not absolutely necessary. The Spring will bring warm weather which will turn all the snow/frozen ground to mush so I would bring an extra pair of tennis shoes and an extra pair or work boots.
> 
> Bring a couple flashlights, one to keep in your room and one for your pocket. Most FOBs are just about completely dark so until you get used to your route you may need a light to walk around. It really depends on where you go, some have enough lighting where others I could not see my hand in front of my face.
> 
> Lastly bring your favorite toiletries as they do not have much variety in the PX. I would bring enough for a couple months then have someone mail a pre-packaged box after you get to your final destination.
> 
> I cannot think of anything else at the moment but I will post here again if I do.



----- Gator Neck, little expensive about 20 in the PX but greatest investment, helps protect against sand storms.


----------



## tq1coleman

fortsmithman said:


> I thought the people were called Pashtun and the language Pashto.  As well isn't Urdo also spoken in the area as well.



You are correct and they also speak a wide variety of other languages such as but not limited to Dari, English, Arabic, Farsi (Afghan Persian or Dari (official) 50%, Pashto (official) 35%, Turkic languages (primarily Uzbek and Turkmen) 11%, 30 minor languages (primarily Balochi and Pashai) 4%, much bilingualism). 

Along the Pakistan border they are mostly Pashtun but the ethnic background in Afghanistan is pretty extensive (Pashtun 42%, Tajik 27%, Hazara 9%, Uzbek 9%, Aimak 4%, Turkmen 3%, Baloch 2%, other 4%)

www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/af.html

I forgot to mention earlier, don't forget shower shoes. The showers are nasty.


----------



## RocketMedic

And ship yourself good tp. No one likes one ply.
Our local counterparts had a maddening habit of not pooping right. They'd squat over the toilet and Batman it in. Ptsd kicks in just thinking about poopy toilet seats when you have to go.


----------



## DPM

Pashto / Pashtun it's the same thing, you get minor spelling issues when you translate it 

And yes, I'm sure the wiki says there's hundreds of languages in Afghaninstan but if you're off to leatherneck first you'll be in Helmand and the only non-Pashtun speakers were some of the ANA from up north.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Enjoy Afghanistan, Ill get back to sipping my margirita on the beach in Dubai now :rofl: just messin, goodluck man and keep us up to date


----------



## Veneficus

schulz said:


> Enjoy Afghanistan, Ill get back to sipping my margirita on the beach in Dubai now



Yea that you probably paid 3/4 of the money you earned for just before getting thrown in jail for kissing some girl on the beach because you don't own her.

I think Afghanistan was nicer and probably more civilized.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

haha nah, UAE has been pretty good to me so far. A lot better than Saudi where I was before.


----------



## Veneficus

schulz said:


> haha nah, UAE has been pretty good to me so far. A lot better than Saudi where I was before.



Semper In Excretio, Solum Profundum Variat

or more accurately depending on the translation you like:

semper in merda sumus - solum altitudo mutatur


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Veneficus said:


> Semper In Excretio, Solum Profundum Variat
> 
> or more accurately depending on the translation you like:
> 
> semper in merda sumus - solum altitudo mutatur



Latin for "Always in the s**t, only the depth changes" ? Got a few variations of the translation.


----------



## mycrofft

S.n.a.f.u.


----------



## akflightmedic

Did not know you were in Dubai, I am in and out of there 2-3 times a month....will be there in a few days for a conference. PM me some contact info...


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Ya AFK, I thought I sent you a PM a while back, but I am not sure if you got it. My internet is not so great. I am not in the city, I am out in the desert 7 days on 7 days off. I fly to Denmark every off week though, so I am not in the city much other than catching my flight. I am now and again though ill keep you up to date in case you want to grab a beer or something.


----------



## tq1coleman

DPM said:


> Pashto / Pashtun it's the same thing, you get minor spelling issues when you translate it
> 
> And yes, I'm sure the wiki says there's hundreds of languages in Afghaninstan but if you're off to leatherneck first you'll be in Helmand and the only non-Pashtun speakers were some of the ANA from up north.



Don't forget about the insurgents trying to blow you up, they are smarter than people give them credit for and some speak multiple languages. I only cite my sources to give credibility to what I am trying to say. I live and breath this stuff everyday. 

Pashto and Pashtun are not the same thing. Pashto is the language they speak and Pashtun is their ethnicity (CIA World Factbook). And Wikipedia is not a scholarly source which is why I would never cite anything from there. I am not trying to argue here I just don't want bad info passed around.


----------



## mycrofft

Ack


----------



## DPM

All I was trying to say was that if he's going to Helmand (which is where tombstone is) then the locals are Pashtun. Let's not get our knickers in a twist over this.


----------



## alphatrauma

tq1coleman said:


> There is also no such thing as a non-combat assignment in Afghanistan...whether you remain on a FOB or not, that is just the reality of the situation



I get where you are coming from. The reason I specified "non-combat", is due to the fact that I am a civilian and not authorized [or even inclined] to carry a firearm. I am not a "shooter medic", although I do agree with your assessment of the potential hazards inherent with living in the area.



DPM said:


> Any more info of where you're going?
> 
> ... So unless a Sangar gets hit or you get some decent IDF I'd wager* most of your time will be spent providing 'primary care' type stuff.
> *
> Anyway, I'm sure you'll have a blast



From what I am told thus far, I will be in KAF for a brief time then heading down to Leatherneck for some training. My modus operandi will be 12hr clinic rotations of treating acute/chronic maladies. Patient population will consist primarily of an international consortium of civilian contractors. Rumor has it, I'll be seeing roughly 4-5 patients a day (I'll count of seeing at least 5x that amount)  :blink: 



tq1coleman said:


> If you are into video games, a PSP helps kill time.



I was actually entertaining the notion of bringing my PS3... not sure how practical that would be though



schulz said:


> Enjoy Afghanistan, Ill get back to sipping my margirita on the beach in Dubai now :rofl: just messin, goodluck man and keep us up to date



Totally jelly!
I'll definitely report back as things unfold. I think the hardest transition for me will be using the Port O Johnnies *cringe*

I will be fling out to Texas a week from today (23rd), should touch down in UAE around the beginning of February


----------



## tq1coleman

alphatrauma said:


> I was actually entertaining the notion of bringing my PS3... not sure how practical that would be though



I just saw this on Amazon, I am definitely getting one for the next time I deploy.

G155-Gaming and Entertainment Mobile System


----------



## DPM

Playstation might work... if you do want to bring a TV or anything like that, make sure you bring a power strip with a surge protector. The generators are pretty decent but they can be a bit temperamental. 

KAF might as well not even be in Afghanistan. It's the busiest single runway airport in the world and there's a few thousand people there, as well as a fully kitted out Role 3 Hospital. 

Leatherneck is co-located with Bastion (UK) and Shorabak (ANA) and is pretty big. Leatherneck has a smaller clinic type thing, which it sounds like you'll be working in, with another Role 3 facility at Bastion 1. 

The weather, as already stated goes from Cold and wet to hot and dry. As far as goodies go, what would you want if you were spending a year living in a remote cabin somewhere back home? You'll have electricity, some half decent food, maybe air-con if you're a civilian... and as for safety, I wouldn't be too worried. I don't think that Bastion / Shoraback / Leatherneck has ever been attacked, and it's not likely that it ever will. You'll be in the middle of no where, surrounded by a few thousand soldiers, a big b*stard fence, and then MILES of open desert. 

I only spent about an hour in Leatherneck, and in total I've spent a few weeks at Bastion  / Shoraback so if you have any questions feel free.


----------



## akflightmedic

Sorry this is short and to point.

PS3 is fine. They sell them at the PX.
They sell TVs and monitors at PX.
They sell power strips, inverters, power converters at PX.
Anything you need can be purchased at KAF PX and LNK PX has pretty decent supply as well.

LNK does not get attacked, middle of nowhere. Does have restaurants like KAF including a decent pizza joint.

Your clinic will be seeing the employees of the company you are contracted with...OHS treats Dyn Corp under LOGCAP.

There is a nice civilian clinic on LNK which treats all other companys who do not have in house medical. 

LNK is pretty mild in temperature. The weather is decent right now, light jacket in evenings. KAF has started warming up this past week but the weeks prior it was hat, gloves, jacket and wet.

Do not sweat using the port a johns....both KAF and LNK have indoor bathrooms these days. The only port a johns remaining are right outside the DFACs or in random public places. Even the restaurants have indoor bathrooms.


----------



## alphatrauma

This is all good stuff guys, and much appreciated!

I've finished processing and just waiting to rotate to Dubai. I'll be sure to check back (as access permits) to update or ask more questions as things develop.


----------



## habibti74

I know this post is kind of old (and long!) but it was interesting to me to read - I'm an RN and am planning on going to the West Bank and Kabul this summer to work at a hospital (well obviously two different ones). In Gaza I have some connections and people to stay with, in Kabul I'll be at some women/children's hospital so maybe my experiences as a female civilian there will be a lot different from the experiences that you guys encountered there...


----------



## akflightmedic

habibti74 said:


> I know this post is kind of old (and long!) but it was interesting to me to read - I'm an RN and am planning on going to the West Bank and Kabul this summer to work at a hospital (well obviously two different ones). In Gaza I have some connections and people to stay with, in Kabul I'll be at some women/children's hospital so maybe my experiences as a female civilian there will be a lot different from the experiences that you guys encountered there...



Let me know if you want to come work in any of my clinics....  

And yes your experiences will be vastly different. Kabul is nice compared to everywhere else...restaurants, cafes, grocery stores, chicken street....the occasional car or suicide bomb but nothing like the other regions.


----------



## alphatrauma

Just wanted to update those who were interested...

I've been in country for a week now, and it has (and still is) the single most enlightening experience of my life. I will be taking sooooo much more away from this tour than just a paycheck. I am currently at KAF, but will be moving to TK for the duration. So far, I love it... and I hear it gets much better the farther I get away from KAF


----------



## KSH243

alphatrauma said:


> Just wanted to update those who were interested...
> 
> I've been in country for a week now, and it has (and still is) the single most enlightening experience of my life. I will be taking sooooo much more away from this tour than just a paycheck. I am currently at KAF, but will be moving to TK for the duration. So far, I love it... and I hear it gets much better the farther I get away from KAF



This is true somewhat. You are with OnsiteOHS right? Too bad you didn't end up going to LNK. I have some friends still there. I spent a year there myself. TK will be a good gig. Heard the food sucked though. So you will be in a remote medic spot. Not bad. PM me with your name. I know a few people out that way I can point out to you. They may be of some help. Be warned, it is hot as hell in the summer. That is not just a saying either. Drink your water!


----------



## KSH243

akflightmedic said:


> Let me know if you want to come work in any of my clinics....
> 
> And yes your experiences will be vastly different. Kabul is nice compared to everywhere else...restaurants, cafes, grocery stores, chicken street....the occasional car or suicide bomb but nothing like the other regions.



What is the name of your company. I don't recall hearing of any clinics at KAF other than KBR, OHS and the role 3.


----------



## akflightmedic

KSH243 said:


> What is the name of your company. I don't recall hearing of any clinics at KAF other than KBR, OHS and the role 3.



I do not advertise on the main board and seeing as how OHS took over the KBR property...they were never in the same location as same time. OHS was temporarily housed elsewhere and then took over the former KBR clinic.

There are lots of clinics on all the larger bases besides those you mentioned.


----------



## KSH243

akflightmedic said:


> I do not advertise on the main board and seeing as how OHS took over the KBR property...they were never in the same location as same time. OHS was temporarily housed elsewhere and then took over the former KBR clinic.
> 
> There are lots of clinics on all the larger bases besides those you mentioned.



Of the larger bases I was only on 2. LNK and KAF. I know LNK only has the CSH and OHS clinic. The ones I listed were only the ones I knew of at KAF. That is why I asked. PM me with your info. On a gig right now but I would be interested in hearing about it if you are looking for medics in the future.


----------



## akflightmedic

KSH243 said:


> Of the larger bases I was only on 2. LNK and KAF. I know LNK only has the CSH and OHS clinic. The ones I listed were only the ones I knew of at KAF. That is why I asked. PM me with your info. On a gig right now but I would be interested in hearing about it if you are looking for medics in the future.



You missed several at LNK as well.    Including MINE!


----------



## alphatrauma

KSH243 said:


> This is true somewhat. You are with OnsiteOHS right? Too bad you didn't end up going to LNK. I have some friends still there. I spent a year there myself. TK will be a good gig. Heard the food sucked though. So you will be in a remote medic spot. Not bad. PM me with your name. I know a few people out that way I can point out to you. They may be of some help. Be warned, it is hot as hell in the summer. That is not just a saying either. Drink your water!



I have a buddy (former co-worker) down at LNK, and he says it's great there! As far as the food at TK, I am getting mixed reviews, but most I talk to say it's outstanding... although it won't matter much to me, as I am mostly looking forward to getting away from the congestion of KAF and taking in some scenery. 



akflightmedic said:


> ... OHS was temporarily housed elsewhere and then took over the former KBR clinic.
> 
> There are lots of clinics on all the larger bases besides those you mentioned.



I am told TMH has a "pay" clinic here at KAF... going for a tour of the Role III later today.


----------



## KSH243

akflightmedic said:


> You missed several at LNK as well.    Including MINE!



Well after running EMS on LNK for a year I knew every inch of the base and was in nearly every building. I am suprised I never came across your clinic. It also was not listed with the medical facilities on base. It also was not listed for the emergency action plan when I was there. Can you PM me your company name? Where on LNK was/is your clinic? When did it get stood up?


----------



## akflightmedic

KSH243 said:


> Well after running EMS on LNK for a year I knew every inch of the base and was in nearly every building. I am suprised I never came across your clinic. It also was not listed with the medical facilities on base. It also was not listed for the emergency action plan when I was there. Can you PM me your company name? Where on LNK was/is your clinic? When did it get stood up?



That doesn't surprise me....I was the Chief of EMS at KAF for almost 2 years and thought I had seen it all like yourself...always something new, something overlooked, something amiss...

But yes, we were/are on the plans, attend the meetings, have the permissions, so I dunno.

Seems like someone from KAF has hit the nail on the head...


----------



## KSH243

So ak. Are you looking for medics? What part of the general population do you care for? Where is your LNK clinic at? What is your company name? Where are you at now? I know a few people out that way that may want to talk about any jobs you may have open.


----------



## alphatrauma

akflightmedic said:


> ... Seems like someone from KAF has hit the nail on the head




Drove by TMH last night... dropping a co-worker off at her flat. Are you in the area?


----------



## akflightmedic

alphatrauma said:


> Drove by TMH last night... dropping a co-worker off at her flat. Are you in the area?



I am in Florida...sneaking in a vacation with the family for a few days since I had to come here on business. Feel free to drop in and check it out...if you need your teeth cleaned I will offer you a discount as well.


----------



## alphatrauma

akflightmedic said:


> I am in Florida...sneaking in a vacation with the family for a few days since I had to come here on business. Feel free to drop in and check it out...if you need your teeth cleaned I will offer you a discount as well.



Looks like I will be stuck at KAF for a while... I just may take you up on the offer


----------



## dtrojan07

You have obviously never been to Dubai. The Beaches are amazing and the Women are all but locals. Mostly Russian or Eastern Europeon and plenty of them!



Veneficus said:


> Yea that you probably paid 3/4 of the money you earned for just before getting thrown in jail for kissing some girl on the beach because you don't own her.
> 
> I think Afghanistan was nicer and probably more civilized.


----------



## legion1202

How would one get into going over sea's?? I`ve always wanted to do it. What is the pay like? is it worth it if you have a family?


----------



## EMSpursuit

what kind of pay is offered for that sort of position?


----------



## alphatrauma

legion1202 said:


> How would one get into going over sea's?? I`ve always wanted to do it. What is the pay like? is it worth it if you have a family?



The best way (in my opinion), is to network with those who are already in country. Whether it is worth it or not is totally subjective... there are plenty of people here with families they left behind. You either have the stomach for it, or you don't. There is no particular profile for the individual that will get here, then wash out.



EMSpursuit said:


> what kind of pay is offered for that sort of position?



That depends on your qualifications. One can easily triple their current stateside income, and there are no living expenses with many of contracts here.


----------



## DPM

alphatrauma said:


> Looks like I will be stuck at KAF for a while... I just may take you up on the offer



So how's the Green Bean cafe treating you then?


----------



## dtrojan07

I would like to reply back to the original quote..You really cannot compare what we do overseas to stateside EMS. It is like comparing apples to oranges..this is a life change. 
Each contract and contracting company are differant. Some do a good job of taking care of their employees and others do not. Moneywise YES, you do or can make allot more or the same as what you make at home..BUT for example my first year overseas i made just a little more than what i made in the states but i didnt pay taxes i worked 90+hrs a week in the states..I work a rotation overseas..some people will say their oversea so its all work..BUT if you get a contract that has living allowance and your NOT in a warzone you can find a place to call home. Currently i live with my wife and young son in "The Desert Oasis" Dubai in a luxary apartment by all the top resorts.
I get 2 weeks off a month plus 2, 3 week vacations a year..Like i said its all in the contract.
You need to do research, learn the culture of where your going. Like someone else said people wash out here and Ive seen lots of them not able to handle it. It is not for everyone, you give up your life as you know it and begin a new life and adventure. 
If your serious about working the international contracts and a medic give me a PM and ill shoot you some links to get you started.
I do have a published blog detailing my experiance when i started in Saudi Arabia you can get more of a feel for this. Of course the guys in Afghan are in a active war zone and things are differant for them

http://flymedic.blogspot.com/2012/05/srca-riyadh-saudi-arabia-2010.html

Hope this helps



alphatrauma said:


> The best way (in my opinion), is to network with those who are already in country. Whether it is worth it or not is totally subjective... there are plenty of people here with families they left behind. You either have the stomach for it, or you don't. There is no particular profile for the individual that will get here, then wash out.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on your qualifications. One can easily triple their current stateside income, and there are no living expenses with many of contracts here.


----------



## Veneficus

dtrojan07 said:


> You have obviously never been to Dubai. The Beaches are amazing and the Women are all but locals. Mostly Russian or Eastern Europeon and plenty of them!



Actually, the horror stories I read in the british consulate webpages kept me safely locked in my hotel wondering why skype is forbidden as in contra to the islamic traditions.

All of the girls I saw were from east asia.

But it is clear that the rule of law there is selectively enforced, which is not exactly the mark of modern civilization.


----------



## dtrojan07

You have been grossley misslead and the stories your refering to are just that stories! If you came here and kept yourself locked away in a hotel room than it was your loose. I have been all over the world and i would not have any problem walking the street with my wife and son alone here which i would never think of doing in Detroit or LA.
Not sure what your talking about Laws? But Skype works fine here my wife is on it all day long can atest to that!
You want to see restrictive go to Saudi Arabia...you have to have a EXIT VISA to be able to leave there and your VISA Sponsor dont want you to leave you can't leave!
If you only saw Asian women..You stayed at a cheap hotel in a non tourist area of Dubai. If you stayed in JBR Dubai Marina Media City Palm Jumeriah you would of had a very differant experiance. I say that about Asian women only because their salaries are much lower and can only afford certain areas to live. Also in JBR area its nothing to see signs in English and Russian and not Arabic.



Veneficus said:


> Actually, the horror stories I read in the british consulate webpages kept me safely locked in my hotel wondering why skype is forbidden as in contra to the islamic traditions.
> 
> All of the girls I saw were from east asia.
> 
> But it is clear that the rule of law there is selectively enforced, which is not exactly the mark of modern civilization.


----------



## Veneficus

dtrojan07 said:


> You have been grossley misslead and the stories your refering to are just that stories! If you came here and kept yourself locked away in a hotel room than it was your loose. I have been all over the world and i would not have any problem walking the street with my wife and son alone here which i would never think of doing in Detroit or LA.
> Not sure what your talking about Laws? But Skype works fine here my wife is on it all day long can atest to that!
> You want to see restrictive go to Saudi Arabia...you have to have a EXIT VISA to be able to leave there and your VISA Sponsor dont want you to leave you can't leave!
> If you only saw Asian women..You stayed at a cheap hotel in a non tourist area of Dubai. If you stayed in JBR Dubai Marina Media City Palm Jumeriah you would of had a very differant experiance. I say that about Asian women only because their salaries are much lower and can only afford certain areas to live. Also in JBR area its nothing to see signs in English and Russian and not Arabic.





I am not sure the British consulate makes up stories about couples being imprisoned and deported for kissing on the beach. 

It is so...Ungovernment like.

I was told that Skype was shut down because somebody involved in the state owns the phone company. AK told me the way to get around it is a VPN, and not use the local wifi.

The overinflated prices and Russian women in Dubai just don't appeal to me. They are in abundance, right out my door. (I live in Central Europe)


----------



## dtrojan07

If your from central Europe then you should be usrd to all the government corruption and bribes that is the normal way of life in ALL the Eastern Europeon countries. AND Yes i have been there and my wife is from there.
If a couple was jailed for kissing on the beach they were not in Dubai they were in a outer area and all those beaches are marked "Muslim Only" You should stay on public beaches or private beaches you are invited to or pay the membership to be at.
The cost of living here is way cheaper than in the states. I have friends from UK and Ireland that say income taxes there are from 40 to 50 percent? There is no income tax here. BTW there are may women here from UK and down under Most of the women ive met in our building are from UK not all eastern Europeons



Veneficus said:


> I am not sure the British consulate makes up stories about couples being imprisoned and deported for kissing on the beach.
> 
> It is so...Ungovernment like.
> 
> I was told that Skype was shut down because somebody involved in the state owns the phone company. AK told me the way to get around it is a VPN, and not use the local wifi.
> 
> The overinflated prices and Russian women in Dubai just don't appeal to me. They are in abundance, right out my door. (I live in Central Europe)


----------



## Veneficus

dtrojan07 said:


> If your from central Europe then you should be usrd to all the government corruption and bribes that is the normal way of life in ALL the Eastern Europeon countries. AND Yes i have been there and my wife is from there.
> If a couple was jailed for kissing on the beach they were not in Dubai they were in a outer area and all those beaches are marked "Muslim Only" You should stay on public beaches or private beaches you are invited to or pay the membership to be at.
> The cost of living here is way cheaper than in the states. I have friends from UK and Ireland that say income taxes there are from 40 to 50 percent? There is no income tax here. BTW there are may women here from UK and down under Most of the women ive met in our building are from UK not all eastern Europeons



Actually, the government corruption isn't all that bad here. What corruption there is doesn't really reach or affect any of the people I associate with.

There was avery concerted effort to get rid of corrupton here just a few years ago.

Now if you wander over to Ukraine or Romania, well... You take your chances.

The taxes are rather high here, but you get what you pay for. My family and I have a host of benefits that I can honestly say is worth the cost.


----------



## RocketMedic

For the Afghans, the Army has had seven confirmed green-on-blue KIA this month. They are turning on us, and you civilians are easy targets too.


----------



## Veneficus

Rocketmedic40 said:


> For the Afghans, the Army has had seven confirmed green-on-blue KIA this month. They are turning on us,



Does this surprise you?

The US lost the war(aka redefined victory), the survivors are simply siding with the rising power. It is not only a good way to make money in a poor country, it is a good way to stay alive.

Add the fact that because of the cultural differences between US soldiers and where they are at, the US persons inadvertantly add insult to injury. 

As you can see what is seen as an occasional minor transgression to us can have profound negative consequences on the propaganda front.

"War is a moral contest" they won before we even had boots on the ground. The US civilian and military leaders are not prepared to do what it takes to win and never were. 

Unfortunately it is the hard working folks in the field that pay the proce for that.  




Rocketmedic40 said:


> and you civilians are easy targets too.



No more than anywhere else. 

I even have an advantage the military folk don't. 

That is I do not trust fair weather friends to fight with me and I am not forced to interact with them.

In my brief time, I also had the opportunity to clean up after US soldiers who don't quite understand when you harm and poorly treat people on your side, they get pissed and kill you.


----------



## alphatrauma

DPM said:


> So how's the Green Bean cafe treating you then?




Believe it or not, never had the occasion to have coffee there. I have been FOB hopping quite a bit... haven't been in one location for more than 3-4 weeks at a time. R&R is coming up here shortly, and I'm amped to come home a just do NOTHING for a while


----------



## DPM

Which FOB's? Anywhere nice? Haha


----------



## RustyShackleford

Chai something or other I had at Green Bean in KAF was the best caffeine beverage I have ever had, I need this in a local shop :sad:


----------



## alphatrauma

DPM said:


> Which FOB's? Anywhere nice? Haha



I really liked Tarin Kowt... Wolverine is the bee's knees! I'm a city boy, and never knew what the skies could REALLY look like at night. I will say though, living at sea level, then hanging out at 6000+ is quite the culture shock. I still get winded when performing even the most minor tasks (ie. tying shoes).

This place has some very beautiful scenery, and I have met some of the finest people I will probably ever know. I am so glad I took the plunge!


----------



## Impulse

Read through this thread, but did not see if this had been answered.

Will you get outside the wire, or strictly on base?


----------



## Veneficus

Impulse said:


> Read through this thread, but did not see if this had been answered.
> 
> Will you get outside the wire, or strictly on base?



I stay strictly behind the wire, and the only possible thing that could prompt otherwise would be if my singular intervention could save somebody's life.

Which is highly unlikely.


----------



## alphatrauma

Veneficus said:


> I stay strictly behind the wire



As do I

There is never an occasion (in my job) to go outside the wire. There's been a few medics who have tried it... they were sent home post haste.


----------



## DPM

alphatrauma said:


> As do I
> 
> There is never an occasion (in my job) to go outside the wire. There's been a few medics who have tried it... they were sent home post haste.



They tried it?! How did that happen? The only Civilians I ever saw in our FOBs were press types, and they were cleared to come out on the ground with us... but I can't imagine a Civilian paramedic being much good out on the ground!


----------



## akflightmedic

I have gone out many times...fuel is cheaper and I have done some "local food" runs. 

When you have the option of paying $1.21 per liter versus $3 per liter....


----------



## DPM

I'm not sure if that's such a good idea in RC South or RC South West!


----------



## akflightmedic

I operate out of 3 locations...not a good idea but I been doing it for years.


----------



## DPM

We used to collect up the brass from around our PB after the big contacts and trade it with the locals for goats / chickens / bread etc. It helped relieve the monotony of Spam, Rice and Peas... until TFF found out and put a stop to it :sad:


----------



## mycrofft

I turned down a chance top ride along as we dropped a local off after work near an airfield. Nothing personal, just an unnecessary thing to do for a FOBIT (heck, HOBBIT) like me.


----------



## alphatrauma

DPM said:


> They tried it?! How did that happen? The only Civilians I ever saw in our FOBs were press types, and they were cleared to come out on the ground with us... but I can't imagine a Civilian paramedic being much good out on the ground!



It happened down at LNK. (I'm told) a couple of Medics decided to sneak out at night, on a few occasions, with Marines on patrol. I guess they wanted to see some action. Sucks for them, and I hope it was worth it :sad:



akflightmedic said:


> I have gone out many times...fuel is cheaper and I have done some "local food" runs.
> 
> When you have the option of paying $1.21 per liter versus $3 per liter....



I would love to go out into the surrounding towns, frequent the shops and sample local cuisine. I am a romantic when it comes to experiencing different cultures. I had the opportunity to do it a few weeks back, but decided it wasn't worth risking my job over. Maybe when I get close to EOC


----------



## akflightmedic

alphatrauma said:


> It happened down at LNK. (I'm told) a couple of Medics decided to sneak out at night, on a few occasions, with Marines on patrol. I guess they wanted to see some action. Sucks for them, and I hope it was worth it :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to go out into the surrounding towns, frequent the shops and sample local cuisine. I am a romantic when it comes to experiencing different cultures. I had the opportunity to do it a few weeks back, but decided it wasn't worth risking my job over. Maybe when I get close to EOC



LOL @ Leatherneck.....umm exactly what or whom did they expect to see? Did they not look out the window while flying in? There is NOTHING for miles....and has been no "action" there...ever.

Regarding local food---I employ a local national and I also have a trusted agent who I use to acquire things--they both have brought me food on several occasions. If you ever find yourself on KAF wanting a different nibble, let me know.


----------



## mycrofft

Medics in Nam purportedly would strip off the red cross (metaphorically speaking) and go on patrol or firing the door gun of a hog into the forest.

 EOC...see, people get sloppy the last quarter-mile and get hurt, busted, or cause others to get the same.


----------



## Veneficus

mycrofft said:


> Medics in Nam purportedly would strip off the red cross



attracting sniper fire probably had something to do with that too.


----------



## mycrofft

Metaphorically...they already had the crosses off unless they were rear echelon.


----------



## DPM

Our medics would come out on the ground and when we got contacted you could bet a week's wages they'd get rounds down range like everyone else. They carry rifles, and it's not like the Taliban care about the laws of armed conflict...


----------



## mycrofft

Yeah, nothing suspends the Geneva Conventions faster than the other guy trying to ruin your day.
BTW, my old unit (155th Tactical Clinic/Neb Air Nat Guard) took the state machine gun run and shoot three years running and our docs were always in the finals.


----------



## alphatrauma

akflightmedic said:


> If you ever find yourself on KAF wanting a different nibble, let me know.



I'll actually be heading (back again) to KAF shortly, but I try not to linger there, as I bounce around between FOBs... it's hazardous to my mental health 

I like to shop/wander for an hour or so between flights, but do my best to avoid staying overnight. I'll definitely make an effort to catch up with you sometime next month, before I rotate stateside for holiday. Do you have Roshan?


----------



## akflightmedic

Sent in PM


----------

